# Email for users of Windows Live Mail (may 6th)



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

if anyone else has had an email from Microsoft regarding Windows Live Mail. This was in mine today.



> Dear User,
> 
> Earlier this year we introduced a new Outl*ook*.*com that will help you collaborate with others, focus on what matters, and get more done. The new Outlo*ok*.*com delivers an exciting set of new experiences across web, phone, and desktop, and we're eager for you to start using it.
> 
> ...


Have a look at the following threads from the Windows 10 Forums, especially the 2nd one for more:
Windows live mail ending - Windows 10 Forums
Windows Live Mail 2012 will not connect to Outlook.com - Windows 10 Forums


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, this was emailed some time ago announcing that outlook.com will change

Once upgraded the web interface will show in the top left corner
*Outlook Mail *
instead of
*Outlook.com*
at least that was the last info i read


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

sounds right,

just need to wake up to the changes. a friend says they like WLM 2012 and wants to continue using it. OK, but said, maybe they should consider deleting their live accounts from their WLM and just use them online.

like my friend iv'e used WLM for years. also, i'm not too keen on the new W10 Mail App. as said, outlook.com accounts will be affected, including hotmail accounts as well... afaik.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try Thunderbird , it should work OK


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

etaf said:


> try Thunderbird , it should work OK


thanks very much, Etaf


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The new change of the login screen will no longer remember my user name or password. I need to type it in each time time. 
This is on XP with Pale Moon and Firefox. 

Even deleted the password from the password manager and had it remember it again and it did but once you logout you still need to type it in.


----------

